# Who Should Be The QB At Georgia?



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2022)

Serious question. Who do you think it should it be?

Just curious.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2022)

Justin fields ?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

The guy who competes for and wins the starting position for next week.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 2, 2022)

Who the coaches put in the game.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2022)

Kidding. I think Bennett showed he’s the man friday


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> The guy who competes for and wins the starting position for next week.


Are they still competing to see who starts????
If that's true that's a problem?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2022)

Don’t care. Just win


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Stetson Bennett unless he gets into trouble then JT Daniels!

Stats don't lie.....

UGA 3rd down conversions v P5 opponents Bennett @ qb
3-11 v Vandy*
4-12 v Arkansas
5-13 v Auburn
2-7 v UK
4-9 v Florida**
4-9 v Mizzou
5-12 v Tenn
2-5 v GA Tech
3-12 v Alabama
31/90 = 34%

Daniels @ qb
7-15 v Clemson
3-3 v Vandy
9-12 v USC
19/30=63%



Y'all can do the math, not hating just stating FACTS!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Justin fields ?


He's accomplished same amount  in CFB as fromm did and Bennett is fixing to to.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2022)

JT doesn't have the intangibles I don't believe.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

At this point it’s who can lead and who does the team trust to get them to victory.

I’d pay Kirby to change QBs just before the Natty.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 2, 2022)

The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence...and over the septic tank.

It's Stetson's team. Daniels will get his chance but he'll have to wait for Stetson to either get hurt or completely lose the confidence of the team.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> At this point it’s who can lead and who does the team trust to get them to victory.
> 
> I’d pay Kirby to change QBs just before the Natty.


The offensive line has to do BETTER just like stated above, when he is pressured that's when it falls apart!

Alabama knew this as a result the SEC Championship Game LOSS!

Georgia's D will have to do BETTER as well if not Congrats on the Natty!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence...and over the septic tank.
> 
> It's Stetson's team. Daniels will get his chance but he'll have to wait for Stetson to either get hurt or completely lose the confidence of the team.


Agree 100% 
He will not be pulled unless it falls apart!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> The offensive line has to do BETTER just like stated above, when he is pressured that's when it falls apart!
> 
> Alabama knew this as a result the SEC Championship Game LOSS!



Thats adjustments both teams are faced with, fix what needs tweaked.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Agree 100%
> He will not be pulled unless it falls apart!


That's right, and falling apart doesn't necessarily mean getting behind. When Stetson starts second guessing himself and NOT projecting confidence on his teammates, that's when you pull him and not one minute before. Just my opinion because some guys pull it together and play better under pressure.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thats adjustments both teams are faced with, fix what needs tweaked.


Yes sir I hope it's a great battle with no one getting hurt!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2022)

Stetson is just fine and a DGD!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2022)

Bennett. He has a ton of respect from his teammates


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

When Bennett closes his eyes that night this is what I want his thoughts to be, because it’s all he saw that night.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stetson is just fine and a DGD!





treemanjohn said:


> Bennett. He has a ton of respect from his teammates


Yes he does, he's worked hard and I hope he proves beyond a shadow of a doubt against Alabama! 

If he beats Alabama he may be a late round Draft pick! 
They doubted Brady as well and looked how he turned out!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Are they still competing to see who starts????
> If that's true that's a problem?



Under Kirby Smart every starting position is up for grabs every week and the player who starts is the player who won the position for that week but that week only. QB's don't get special treatment. CKS made that point early on in his coaching career at UGA but nobody seems to take him seriously.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Under Kirby Smart every starting position is up for grabs every week and the player who starts is the player who won the position for that week but that week only. QB's don't get special treatment. CKS made that point early on in his coaching career at UGA but nobody seems to take him seriously.



Saban does it the same way, go figure.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Yes he does, he's worked hard and I hope he proves beyond a shadow of a doubt against Alabama!
> 
> If he beats Alabama he may be a late round Draft pick!
> They doubted Brady as well and looked how he turned out!


When he wins the natty he will never have to pay for a meal in Georgia again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Saban does it the same way, go figure.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Saban does it the same way, go figure.



That's how you get the best out of every player and by doing that you build a winning team.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



A real leader takes what learns from his mentors and tools it into his own style, Kirby is no different.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m sticking with Bennett to win it! Go Dawgs and Go Bennett!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> A real leader takes what learns from his mentors and tools it into his own style, Kirby is no different.


Exactly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> A real leader takes what learns from his mentors and tools it into his own style, Kirby is no different.


I must agree with that. I can not hate Alabama becuse I have great respect for Coach Saben.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I must agree with that. I can not hate Alabama becuse I have great respect for Coach Saben.



He's been an excellent teacher too. Look at all the head coaches today that did time as coordinators and assistant coaches for Nick Saban. Almost every one of them turns in a winning season every year.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 2, 2022)

SB got heart. I obviously don't know what going on behind the scenes but if I was the starter for a #1 ranked team most of the season, I'd be fighting for my job back. I don't think JT wants to play. He comfortable standing on the sideline giving atta boy's. Stetson Bennett for the win on Jan 10th.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I must agree with that. I can not hate Alabama becuse I have great respect for Coach Saben.




This^^^^ nothing but respect for Saban and what he has built at Bama. The sidewalk loudmouth i d i o t fans are what makes people hate Bama, not Saban.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Unicoidawg said:


> This^^^^ nothing but respect for Saban and what he has built at Bama. The sidewalk loudmouth i d i o t fans are what makes people hate Bama, not Saban.



Obnoxious fans are found on the tail gates at every stadium, we could argue who has the bigger parking lot. 

Worst I’ve personally experienced was pro ball. Falcon fans were awful towards my Packers fan inlaws  when I took them to a game in Atlanta.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Back to the OP, I like Bennett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Obnoxious fans are found on the tail gates at every stadium, we could argue who has the bigger parking lot.
> 
> Worst I’ve personally experienced was pro ball. Falcon fans were awful towards my Packers fan inlaws  when I took them to a game in Atlanta.


True! My son went to a Falcon's Saints game and hung out at the Saint's tailgate party. Said they were some of the nicest foks he'd ever met and he ate good.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> He's accomplished same amount  in CFB as fromm did and Bennett is fixing to to.


I know you and your dog bros believe that but 2 conference championships, 2 playoff and 1 NCG appearance and a heisman finalist is in fact more. I won’t post the ungodly stats he had in 1 1/2 seasons.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2022)

Bennett has taken the dawgs to 13-1 with the opportunity to erase the one loss and give UGA a National Championship. Yet, some don’t think that’s good enough. I’m not rooting for either team, just a good, safe, competitive game. If I were to pull for Georgia, it would be because of Bennett. 

Maybe we need a poll for who should be the starting DT or LB since they played so well the last time.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> The offensive line has to do BETTER just like stated above, when he is pressured that's when it falls apart!
> 
> Alabama knew this as a result the SEC Championship Game LOSS!
> 
> Georgia's D will have to do BETTER as well if not Congrats on the Natty!!


Great point


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> That's right, and falling apart doesn't necessarily mean getting behind. When Stetson starts second guessing himself and NOT projecting confidence on his teammates, that's when you pull him and not one minute before. Just my opinion because some guys pull it together and play better under pressure.


This ^^


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 2, 2022)

They s


Cool Hand Luke said:


> SB got heart. I obviously don't know what going on behind the scenes but if I was the starter for a #1 ranked team most of the season, I'd be fighting for my job back. I don't think JT wants to play. He comfortable standing on the sideline giving atta boy's. Stetson Bennett for the win on Jan 10th.


They show JT standing over there on the sidelines a lot during the game. My wife said that he'd be a whole lot better looking if he'd put his helmet back on


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 2, 2022)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> They s
> They show JT standing over there on the sidelines a lot during the game. My wife said that he'd be a whole lot better looking if he'd put his helmet back on


Remember that scene in return of the jedi when Darth Vader took his helmet off? ?


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Stetson Bennett unless he gets into trouble then JT Daniels!
> 
> Stats don't lie.....
> 
> ...



K. McIntosh is 1/1 for 18 yards and a TD.  Where does he rank?


----------



## Raylander (Jan 2, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I won’t post the ungodly stats he had in 1 1/2 seasons.



Would you consider them Joe Burrow -esque?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

AugustaDawg said:


> K. McIntosh is 1/1 for 18 yards and a TD.  Where does he rank?


That was a awesome play, great play calling no one seen that coming! 
He's a 100%


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I know you and your dog bros believe that but 2 conference championships, 2 playoff and 1 NCG appearance and a heisman finalist is in fact more. I won’t post the ungodly stats he had in 1 1/2 seasons.


Well you are talking about the Big 10!
Bo Nix, Jackson Muschamp, & D'wan Mathis could be a Heisman Finalist in that Conference!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2022)

Kirby should have the pulse of the 2 qbs. Both should be preparing and this is what I would do. Start with the guy that got you here and ride him which is Bennett. By halftime, if Kirby is the coach yall think he is, he will obviously know how he played to that point and he should be able to look Bennett in the eye and know if he can ride him the rest of the way. If not, make the change. People praise Saban for making that change a few years ago and I always laughed and said he had no choice if he wanted to win. Everyone in America could see Hurts looked like a deer in the headlights just like Bennett did a few weeks ago. Saban knew if he didn't make the change he would absolutely lose and if he did make the change he at least gave his team every opportunity to win which they did. Even if they would have lost it was still the right call.

Don't misinterpret what I'm saying. Bennett doesn't have to be ahead at halftime he just needs to be playing with confidence in a 1 score game at worst. If he has a couple picks and you can tell by his body language hes uncomfortable (Kirby should absolutely know that as his coach) a change better be made because it will just go downhill just like the sec champ game did.

This actually comes down to Bennetts mental capabilities. He can beat Bama but if he starts second guessing he's done.

Of course I can be totally wrong.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Under Kirby Smart every starting position is up for grabs every week and the player who starts is the player who won the position for that week but that week only. QB's don't get special treatment. CKS made that point early on in his coaching career at UGA but nobody seems to take him seriously.


While I agree for most all positions maybe that's his problem with how he handles QBs?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 2, 2022)

I wonder if fans of other colleges guess, second guess, and third guess their QB's as they go into a national championship game? Is this just a Georgia thing?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> I wonder if fans of other colleges guess, second guess, and third guess their QB's as they go into a national championship game? Is this just a Georgia thing?


I would say it depends on the team. If OSU had a better D and were in the playoffs no Buckeyes would be wondering who should start at qb. I don't think Bama fans are second guessing their qb at least I haven't heard that if they are. Lol


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Young,Tyson then Milroe, hopefully only Young will see play. Unless the DAWGs get down by about 20 in the 4th, then Coach could intro Tyson on the big stage.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 2, 2022)

Bennett this year, Vandagriff next year


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Stetson Bennett unless he gets into trouble then JT Daniels!
> 
> Stats don't lie.....
> 
> ...



Here’s a fact: 
Bennett got us this far. 



Madsnooker said:


> Kirby should have the pulse of the 2 qbs. Both should be preparing and this is what I would do. Start with the guy that got you here and ride him which is Bennett. By halftime, if Kirby is the coach yall think he is, he will obviously know how he played to that point and he should be able to look Bennett in the eye and know if he can ride him the rest of the way. If not, make the change. People praise Saban for making that change a few years ago and I always laughed and said he had no choice if he wanted to win. Everyone in America could see Hurts looked like a deer in the headlights just like Bennett did a few weeks ago. Saban knew if he didn't make the change he would absolutely lose and if he did make the change he at least gave his team every opportunity to win which they did. Even if they would have lost it was still the right call.
> 
> Don't misinterpret what I'm saying. Bennett doesn't have to be ahead at halftime he just needs to be playing with confidence in a 1 score game at worst. If he has a couple picks and you can tell by his body language hes uncomfortable (Kirby should absolutely know that as his coach) a change better be made because it will just go downhill just like the sec champ game did.
> 
> ...



Bravo sir. Bravo indeed. You absolutely nailed it.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m trusting Kirby at this point. I don’t know what’s going on with JT. I hope it’s not a desire to play issue.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2022)

Which ever one will throw the bomb early of course


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Kirby should have the pulse of the 2 qbs. Both should be preparing and this is what I would do. Start with the guy that got you here and ride him which is Bennett. By halftime, if Kirby is the coach yall think he is, he will obviously know how he played to that point and he should be able to look Bennett in the eye and know if he can ride him the rest of the way. If not, make the change. People praise Saban for making that change a few years ago and I always laughed and said he had no choice if he wanted to win. Everyone in America could see Hurts looked like a deer in the headlights just like Bennett did a few weeks ago. Saban knew if he didn't make the change he would absolutely lose and if he did make the change he at least gave his team every opportunity to win which they did. Even if they would have lost it was still the right call.
> 
> Don't misinterpret what I'm saying. Bennett doesn't have to be ahead at halftime he just needs to be playing with confidence in a 1 score game at worst. If he has a couple picks and you can tell by his body language hes uncomfortable (Kirby should absolutely know that as his coach) a change better be made because it will just go downhill just like the sec champ game did.



You are absolutely correct, I hope he has that ability to make the change!
That is what frustrates me the most, that is why I have been screaming for at least a quarter during a blowout get some reps in Daniels or Vandagriff! 

Saban does what it takes to win NO matter what, to me I think Kirby is to loyal and will ride or die on his starter IMHO!! 

We SUXS on 3rd downs and if you EVER let Bama get ahead...ballgame! 
I've stated it before you either have to be LUCKY or GOOD to beat Bama! 

My dad told me the other night, Bama against Cincinatti "do not ever give Bama the ball 1st, if you do you will play catch up the rest of the night" 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Which ever one will throw the bomb early of course


ALWAYS!


----------



## longrangedog (Jan 2, 2022)

I prefer to leave the coaching to the coaches.


----------



## JWF III (Jan 2, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Are they still competing to see who starts????
> If that's true that's a problem?



No. Every week of preparation they should have to prove their self. A starting position should be earned, not given.

Wyman


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Obnoxious fans are found on the tail gates at every stadium, we could argue who has the bigger parking lot.
> 
> Worst I’ve personally experienced was pro ball. Falcon fans were awful towards my Packers fan inlaws  when I took them to a game in Atlanta.



The Falcons have fans?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2022)

JWF III said:


> No. Every week of preparation they should have to prove their self. A starting position should be earned, not given.
> 
> Wyman


I think some of yall are getting carried away with this. If your teams qb battle is still going on after a full season and 1 playoff game that is a huge problem and if I have to spell out why that's even worse. I promise you Saban didn't go into this week wondering which qb will practice better so can name his starter for the next game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I think some of yall are getting carried away with this. If your teams qb battle is still going on after a full season and 1 playoff game that is a huge problem and if I have to spell out why that's even worse. I promise you Saban didn't go into this week wondering which qb will practice better so can name his starter for the next game.



The QB is Stetson Bennett no argument or battle going on! 
We just want Kirby to make the change if he starts losing control, just like any fan would!


----------



## James12 (Jan 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> The QB is Stetson Bennett no argument or battle going on!
> We just want Kirby to make the change if he starts losing control, just like any fan would!



Like he didn’t do in the 2nd half of 18’ LSU game with Fromm/Fields, or 4 weeks ago.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Bennett. He has a ton of respect from his teammates



This is the one intangible.  His teammates love him.  He just gots out there and works his butt off and he loves being a DAWG.  JT does all right, but that California slick just ain't clicking from what I hear.  Bowers on the other hand, came in humble, working his butt off and just wanting to play!


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> The offensive line has to do BETTER just like stated above, when he is pressured that's when it falls apart!
> 
> Alabama knew this as a result the SEC Championship Game LOSS!
> 
> Georgia's D will have to do BETTER as well if not Congrats on the Natty!!




Going to have to establish a run game and be in a position to stay with it...which means being down by less than 2 possessions most likely.  That will keep Alabama's defense somewhat honest opening up the passing game.  UGA was nearly 100 yards shy of the season rushing average in the SEC CG because they got down and had to throw the ball more than they are comfortable doing.  This ain't gonna be easy to do....outside of Florida Alabama is very stingy against the run.  Georgia's rushing game is ranked lower than Florida's for the year.  Alabama is currently ranked #2 against the run while UGA's rushing offense is ranked 31.  This is based on total yards so it comes with a caveat....Alabama blew out a bunch of folks keeping their opponents rushing attempts slightly lower while UGA also blew everyone out keeping their attempts high but in a very vanilla, power rushing scenario meant to run clock more than picking up chunk plays.  UGA needs around 150 yards against a very good rushing defense...a pretty tall order.

Also going to have to find a way to pressure Young.  

Going to have to keep the game from getting sideways just before the half and in the third quarter.  Alabama is the GOAT at taking a punch to the mouth, weathering the storm and going on a 3 score run, forcing opponents to abandon their game play and play from behind.  Do those 3 things and UGA has a better than good shot at winning the game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> This is the one intangible.  His teammates love him.  He just gots out there and works his butt off and he loves being a DAWG.  JT does all right, but that California slick just ain't clicking from what I hear.  Bowers on the other hand, came in humble, working his butt off and just wanting to play!


JT has the talent but can he stay healthy and use it??

We will have to see what he does after Jan 10 whether he stays or goes?? 
We will have to wait & see what happens with all the QBs in January and Darnell Washington.
I hope Darnell doesn't leave but who could blame him with Bowers & Oscar Delp coming in??


----------



## nix03 (Jan 3, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I must agree with that. I can not hate Alabama becuse I have great respect for Coach Saben.



Saban is heck of a coach!

To me Stetson didn't allow 41 points to Alabama he gave them 7 and the other interception was on Bowers for not finishing his route, that loss was on the whole Ga team and coaches they were out played and out coached!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 3, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> I wonder if fans of other colleges guess, second guess, and third guess their QB's as they go into a national championship game? Is this just a Georgia thing?



There is a great tradition in College Football of second guessing both QB's and Coaches when they do not perform up to expectation (which can easily become too high).  Some of the criticism is earned but most of it is just an expression of fan dissapointment at not always winning.  There is usually not a lot of criticism so long as the W's keep showing up.  I don't think UGA is much different from any other school of which much is expected.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Who is the better QB. The answer if we are honest is JT.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 3, 2022)

The coaches say Bennett so I’ll say the coaches know better! Go Bennett and go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> While I agree for most all positions maybe that's his problem with how he handles QBs?



Nope. CKS got all over the "Gatorade Boys" at the end of the MI game. There will be no let down or big celebration until and unless the Dawgs win the natty next Monday night. He was an intense energy, lights out, take no prisoners linebacker when he played and he still has that killer mentality and he insists his players have it too, including the QB's. Kirby Smart's intensity meter has two settings - all the way on and hey the power just went out.

That mentality shows in the intensity his teams play with.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2022)

drhunter1 said:


> Who is the better QB. The answer if we are honest is JT.



If it is a game where a drop back passer is the ticket, then yes.  In upper ranks of the SEC, a mobile passer who can avoid the rush is usually the ticket.

Also, you can have a lot of talent and no burning desire and stink up the place.  Not saying that is JT, but there does seem to be some drama about him.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2022)

Buckman18 said:


> The Falcons have fans?



Both of them are upset by this comment.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Jan 3, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Obnoxious fans are found on the tail gates at every stadium, we could argue who has the bigger parking lot.
> 
> Worst I’ve personally experienced was pro ball. Falcon fans were awful towards my Packers fan inlaws  when I took them to a game in Atlanta.




I said I was sorry...geez....

The nicest fans I ever encountered was at Lambeau...GB fans are class act!!

The worst fans I've encountered was a tie between NY Giants fans and Philly fans.. Holy crap


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Jan 3, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Both of them are upset by this comment.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Both of them are upset by this comment.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 3, 2022)

[="Ruger#3, post: 13191953, member: 11171"]When Bennett closes his eyes [/QUOTE]

I hope this is the view for Bryce Young during the whole NC game.


----------



## JWF III (Jan 3, 2022)

drhunter1 said:


> Who is the better QB. The answer if we are honest is JT.



You don’t need to be asking who’s thee better QB. We need to be asking which is the better bulldogs. Specifically, which is the better offense. The 1 with Bennett taking the snaps? Or the 1 with JT taking the snaps?

We see nothing but the game. We don’t see anything behind the scenes. If Bennett has the respect of his teammates, like it looks like he does, they may play harder for 1 over the other. They may fight a little harder, and get that extra yard on 1st down, that gives them a 1st on 3rd down.

Wyman


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 3, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> If it is a game where a drop back passer is the ticket, then yes.  In upper ranks of the SEC, a mobile passer who can avoid the rush is usually the ticket.
> 
> Also, you can have a lot of talent and no burning desire and stink up the place.  Not saying that is JT, but there does seem to be some drama about him.


That’s the problem with JT. He’s a good QB with a canon for an arm, he just can’t move around worth a cuss. A fast D will feast on JT. And Bama has a fast D. The mobility of Stetson is a definite plus for him at QB. And from what I’ve seen, Stetson has a pretty good arm too. Until he shows signs of struggle, I’m riding with the Mailman.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2022)

I will take the kid from Oklahoma via the portal.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 4, 2022)

JWF III said:


> You don’t need to be asking who’s thee better QB. We need to be asking which is the better bulldogs. Specifically, which is the better offense. The 1 with Bennett taking the snaps? Or the 1 with JT taking the snaps?
> 
> We see nothing but the game. We don’t see anything behind the scenes. If Bennett has the respect of his teammates, like it looks like he does, they may play harder for 1 over the other. They may fight a little harder, and get that extra yard on 1st down, that gives them a 1st on 3rd down.
> 
> Wyman



JT is the better QB. I don’t care about what goes on behind the scenes. I don’t care if those young men don’t respect JT for whatever reason. The better QB with the better arm who is best to stretch out that Bama secondary is the one who should be playing in my opinion. And that’s JT.  If you want to win the National Championship you put away your petty internal differences and grow up. 

I’m not even saying they can’t win with Bennett, I’m just saying our odds are better with JT.

People watch that Michigan game and say that SB is the man again. Michigan ain’t Bama and we’re getting ready to find that out right quick. I hope Bennett has the game of his life. GO DAWGS.


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 4, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Nope. CKS got all over the "Gatorade Boys" at the end of the MI game. There will be no let down or big celebration until and unless the Dawgs win the natty next Monday night. He was an intense energy, lights out, take no prisoners linebacker when he played and he still has that killer mentality and he insists his players have it too, including the QB's. Kirby Smart's intensity meter has two settings - all the way on and hey the power just went out.
> 
> That mentality shows in the intensity his teams play with.




There is little doubt that Smart knows what is on the line and is doing all he has the power to do to win the Natty Monday.  The whole gatorade bath thing is very telling about the mindset of the staff but it also says something about the team....there wasn't a lot of assistance going into getting the water keg to the coach.  In fact it looked like some of the players were telling the 2 who were carrying it that way not to do it...that it was not the time nor the place for it.  There also wasn't a lot of jawing going on during the game, not a lot of horesplay on the sideline and if you didn't know better you'd think they game was VERY close if all you had to use to make that call was the attitude on the sideline by almost everyone.  The Dawgs were on a business trip with finalizing a deal the only thing that mattered....it was ALL business.  I wouldn't want to be a player in practice this week who felt the urge to crack jokes or be complacent during drills....Kirby doesn't mind providing his starting QB a wall to wall briefing in front a national TV audience...imagine what it would be like during practice this week.....

Kirby was a defensive back....and a good one.  Not the most talented for sure but had a serious fire and a motor that would not stop.  He was extremely effective and was a bit of a ball hog....


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 4, 2022)

This is why he starts:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477724260709842953


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 4, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That’s the problem with JT. He’s a good QB with a canon for an arm, he just can’t move around worth a cuss. A fast D will feast on JT. And Bama has a fast D. The mobility of Stetson is a definite plus for him at QB. And from what I’ve seen, Stetson has a pretty good arm too. Until he shows signs of struggle, I’m riding with the Mailman.




JT is not immobile...he isn't a dual threat QB but neither is Bennett...both are "pro style" QBs.  Bennett has 349 career yards on 76 attempts...this includes sacks as rushing attempts.  Daniels has 146 career rushing yards in 58 attempts....but had nearly 700 yards rushing his junior year in highschool at a program that plays at a very high level among high school football AND does utilize dual threat QBs.  Bennet has almost 2 yards per carry more than Daniels BUT Daniels throws the ball instead of taking off and does so FAR more effectively and for more yardage than Bennet does running the ball.  In UGAs offense if your QB is running the ball more than a couple of times a game...and for some nice 8-10 yard chunks.....you are in trouble because your line is breaking down or your receivers are not getting open.  The tell is Daniels third down completion rate compared to Bennet's.  Third and long is a passing down and is a blitzing / stunting down.  Their respective completion % in 3rd and long?

Daniels
3 and 4-6 60%
3 and 7-9 71.4%
*3 and 10+ 80%*

Bennett
3 and 4-6 38.8%
3 and 7-9 61.5%
3 and 10+ 62%

3rd and 10+ is VERY telling....80% or 25% higher than Bennett....which means a series has gone awry....and Daniels converts 80% of the time where as Bennet does 62% of the time.  Admittedly UGA does not find itself in 3 and 10+ often but there is a stark difference in outcomes.  Daniels also averages close to 20 yards on 3 and 10+ while Bennett averages just barely above 10 yards.  JT Daniels is a 3rd down converting machine and this is why he has a lot of NFL talk....converting 3rd downs is the most important offensive AND defensive play in a game...it keeps scoring drives alive and keeps the other teams offense off the field...and most games come down to about 4-5 plays that make a difference.  

Bennett is the man and as earned the spot.  He plays with a fire and has the heart of a heavyweight champion and apparently a work ethic that is second to none.  He is also a very good athlete....he was receiving buzz amongst those in the know, not affiliated with UGA or Oklahoma, in the prep for the 2018 Rose Bowl when he was OUs QB on the UGA scout team.  That doesn't happen often.  He is the starting QB at UGA....but stats do not lie....JT Daniels is infinitely more gifted as a pro style QB and the data ain't close.  The intangibles fall just as heavily in favor of Bennett and UGA is in a position to win it all because of this....but from a pure talent standpoint the two are as different as night and day.

And finally, would  the season have gone differently had JT been the starter???  Based on what?  There was only one close call during the regular season and Daniels managed to win that one....its possible that Bennett would have also but its also more likely he'd have thrown a couple more INTs against a VERY good Clemson defense.  The other 11 games would have been similar in nature.  The SEC CG probably goes the same way as would the Orange Bowl.  But there are some analytics, devoid of intangibles which are HEAVILY slanted in Bennet's favor, which suggest the SEC CG would have turned out differently with Daniels in the game....and those same analytics are in play Monday.  

the point is moot.  Bennett is going to start and hopefully the only PT Daniels gets is in mop up duty (unlikely to happen).  If Daniels is in the game for any other reason UGAs winning % has probably taken a nose dive...either they are losing and leaving nothing on the table or Bennett is hurt and thats usually not good....


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 4, 2022)

JWF III said:


> You don’t need to be asking who’s thee better QB. We need to be asking which is the better bulldogs. Specifically, which is the better offense. The 1 with Bennett taking the snaps? Or the 1 with JT taking the snaps?
> 
> We see nothing but the game. We don’t see anything behind the scenes. *If Bennett has the respect of his teammates, like it looks like he does, they may play harder for 1 over the other. They may fight a little harder, and get that extra yard on 1st down, that gives them a 1st on 3rd down.*
> 
> Wyman




There is also the possibility that others play harder with Bennett in the game because they have to....make a little extra effort to catch a ball slightly off the mark because not catching it means less chances to catch the next one. Driving more on a rush to pick up another yard or two because its 3rd and 3 instead of 3rd and 1. The defense may also play a little harder knowing that they have to get the ball to the offense early and often and in decent field position for the offense to be effective.  All of that is pure conjecture but it does happen in football and all sports.  Many's the time a superstar went down and the team rallied and played better because they couldn't rely on the missing talent and athleticism to bail them out.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2022)

drhunter1 said:


> JT is the better QB. I don’t care about what goes on behind the scenes. I don’t care if those young men don’t respect JT for whatever reason. The better QB with the better arm who is best to stretch out that Bama secondary is the one who should be playing in my opinion. And that’s JT.  If you want to win the National Championship you put away your petty internal differences and grow up.
> 
> I’m not even saying they can’t win with Bennett, I’m just saying our odds are better with JT.
> 
> People watch that Michigan game and say that SB is the man again. Michigan ain’t Bama and we’re getting ready to find that out right quick. I hope Bennett has the game of his life. GO DAWGS.



Coach Smart says Bennett is the guy. That works for me.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 4, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Coach Smart says Bennett is the guy. That works for me.



Yeah he said Fromm was the guy too.   His track record on such things leaves a lot to be desired. It's OK to question CKS.  Its not a crime.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Coach Smart says Bennett is the guy. That works for me.



And Monken ... they know more than me, so I tip my hat.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 4, 2022)

I like Bennett, the story and the player, but if Bama is eating his lunch in the first half I sure hope there is some flexibility in the coaching staff.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2022)

AugustaDawg said:


> This is why he starts:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477724260709842953


And this helps too! SB dropping bombs on 'em! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478169636097171460

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477792117607051264


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 4, 2022)

Is Bennett the only one who can drop bombs?  Daniels can’t?

It’s hard to imagine Daniels not having more upside….whether it’s there today is the issue and the answer is no. Not in CKS opinion and that’s the only one that matters.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 4, 2022)

Bennett is QB1 bc JT is a wimp. It’s that simple..


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 4, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I like Bennett, the story and the player, but if Bama is eating his lunch in the first half I sure hope there is some flexibility in the coaching staff.



I'm sure there is flexibility, but when has Alabama been eating his lunch in the 1st half?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 4, 2022)

I said if not when.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm confused why we are even having this conversation. Bench your starting QB in the NC game?

Really?


----------



## formula1 (Jan 4, 2022)

DannyW said:


> I'm confused why we are even having this conversation. Bench your starting QB in the NC game?
> 
> Really?


Agree. I don’t the think at this point it is reasonable. JT has no game experience whatsoever that is recent. Go with who got you here!


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 4, 2022)

DannyW said:


> I'm confused why we are even having this conversation. Bench your starting QB in the NC game?
> 
> Really?




There is no reason to do so unless Bennett is injured or somehow unavailable OR struggling and he can't shake it and there is still time to win....ala Saban and Tua in 2018 or Hurts for the injured Tua in 2018 SEC CG.  Bennet should and will start but if he struggles bad....worse than the first half of the 2021 SEC CG then Daniels should get the call.  Say throws a pick 6 and a couple of other INTs and UGA is down by 17 or something at the half.  That would be a reasonable time to bring in a reliever....there is no need to not do anything available to win this game.   There ain't no more this year...this is it.


----------



## antharper (Jan 4, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 1126508


Should of been a 15 yard penalty ! But we all know how that goes


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 4, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Agree. I don’t the think at this point it is reasonable. JT has no game experience whatsoever that is recent. Go with who got you here!




JT Daniels hadn't taken a snap in a game between 9/1/19 and 11/21/20 (almost 15 months) when he started against Mississippi State.  He struggled in that game...going 28 of 38 for 401 yards, 4 TDs and NO interceptions.  I am using "struggled" sarcastically there for those of you in Hahira. 

UGA also did not have as many quality receiving targets last season as they do this season.  

Prior to that game Mississippi State's pass defense was ranked #12.  They finished the season with a passing deficiency ranking of 48.  Alabama was at 54, prior to the Cotton Bowl, against a schedule which includes 2 rent a wins plus Miami....Mississippi State played a SEC only slate last season.  

When he came into that game he had only been practicing with the #1s for one week and had only been practicing as QB2 for another week....he has been doing the latter. I think the rust may be a little over rated....If he were to start (he won't) and goes 28 for 38 with 4 TDs and 0 INTs UGA wins by 3 scores......


----------



## formula1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Last 2 times JT has played were 11-6-21 Missouri 7-11-83 with one int and 11-20-21 Charleston Southern 7-12-73 0 int. The level of competition is nowhere close to a NC game. He is not ready unless something happens to Bennett IMHO. Of course, the coaches agree and that’s what matters.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2022)

antharper said:


> Should of been a 15 yard penalty ! But we all know how that goes



You been hanging around Rackmaster too much. When you run out of excuses it’s bought off refs.


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 4, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Last 2 times JT has played were 11-6-21 Missouri 7-11-83 with one int and 11-20-21 Charleston Southern 7-12-73 0 int. The level of competition is nowhere close to a NC game. He is not ready unless something happens to Bennett IMHO. Of course, *the coaches agree and that’s what matters.*



Thats all that matters.  It is great to have a back up QB as capable as JT Daniels.  You don't ever know....


----------



## Raylander (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> You been hanging around Rackmaster too much. When you run out of excuses it’s bought off refs.


Saban pays refs to carry luggage as well!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 4, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> I will take the kid from Oklahoma via the portal.


No



AugustaDawg said:


> This is why he starts:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477724260709842953



Exactly.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 4, 2022)

Can I change my vote to GTMODawg?


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 5, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I said if not when.



That goes for all 22 or just the QB?


----------



## GTMODawg (Jan 5, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Can I change my vote to GTMODawg?



I am undefeated at QB at UGA….but if JT Daniels is a statue I’d be closer to Stone Mountain in the pocket….not as mobile as I once was and was never what one would call mobile….I did have a coach in high school tell me I was the slowest pulling guard in Georgia HS football history so I was #1 at something


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2022)

AugustaDawg said:


> That goes for all 22 or just the QB?



All 22.  IMO if you play against Saban and don't allow yourself flexibility you will loose way more than you will win.  He is the master at diagnosing what your weakness is and adjusting to take advantage of it.


----------



## nix03 (Jan 6, 2022)

GTMODawg said:


> JT is not immobile...he isn't a dual threat QB but neither is Bennett...both are "pro style" QBs.  Bennett has 349 career yards on 76 attempts...this includes sacks as rushing attempts.  Daniels has 146 career rushing yards in 58 attempts....but had nearly 700 yards rushing his junior year in highschool at a program that plays at a very high level among high school football AND does utilize dual threat QBs.  Bennet has almost 2 yards per carry more than Daniels BUT Daniels throws the ball instead of taking off and does so FAR more effectively and for more yardage than Bennet does running the ball.  In UGAs offense if your QB is running the ball more than a couple of times a game...and for some nice 8-10 yard chunks.....you are in trouble because your line is breaking down or your receivers are not getting open.  The tell is Daniels third down completion rate compared to Bennet's.  Third and long is a passing down and is a blitzing / stunting down.  Their respective completion % in 3rd and long?
> 
> Daniels
> 3 and 4-6 60%
> ...


How much of those stats for Daniels is from the cupcake games like Vandy?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2022)

111 posts later and CKS is still going with Bennett. He must not read this forum or he would know for sure he should start Daniels.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Actually the results of the poll show Kirby has the consensus of the GON faithful!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2022)

elfiii said:


> 111 posts later and CKS is still going with Bennett. He must not read this forum or he would know for sure he should start Daniels.


Kirby reads the sports forum here often. Says those 50+ members who voted for the Mailman to start have great knowledge of the game. And the others who voted against him, need to stick to coloring books and puzzles. 

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! *


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2022)

What a dumb poll!!!!!!

Stetson my rear!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2022)

Go Stetson!!!!!!! Pffffftttttttt!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 10, 2022)

WHO CARES 

GO DAWGS THE CHAMPS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2022)

StWatson was the man tonight.  We best Bammer and the refs!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2022)

Believe we now know who should start at QB.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 11, 2022)

Well this thread had a plot twist for some. Ride or die with Stetson


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2022)

If anyone thinks Stetson won this game for the Dawgs, you were watching another game. The Defense won this game. Period!

Ol midget man tried his best to give this game away! Just hand it to Bama!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 11, 2022)

Stetson Bennett for the win.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Ole ‘midget man’ took the final lead with a pass in the end zone to a freshman! Everyone who has been wondering about that coaching decision including me at times should admit it and enjoy the Natty.  Stetson just got the last laugh!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Ole ‘midget man’ took the final lead with a pass in the end zone to a freshman! Everyone who has been wondering about that coaching decision including me at times should admit it and enjoy the Natty.  Stetson just got the last laugh!!


Yep, when the O line gave him time, he delivered on the long ball a few times.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Yep, when the O line gave him time, he delivered on the long ball a few times.



Yep. Once is luck. The Mailman put the long ball on a dime multiple times last night under heavy pressure. That's skill.  The good news is there's only 14 members of the Stetson Bennett IV Haters club and the club has been disbanded and kicked out of Athens forever.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 11, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> If anyone thinks Stetson won this game for the Dawgs, you were watching another game. The Defense won this game. Period!
> 
> Ol midget man tried his best to give this game away! Just hand it to Bama!




It’s clear you were watching a different game. Last night the to best teams in the country met and played grown man football.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 11, 2022)

First of all…congrats to all my UGA brothers.  It’s been a long time coming.  Having said that, I’m still not on the SB bandwagon.  He had one great drive and spent most of the game on the cusp of giving the win to Bama.  The only thing he proved to ne last night was how dominating UGA is at every position other than QB.  I’m happy for the young man…but ole Alphachief could have dusted of his old white Puma screw ins and done well with the talent the dawgs have.


----------



## creekrunner (Jan 12, 2022)

His spot on Good Morning America the next morning is classic, I‘d say he had a big night


----------

